# My Shoes Fell Apart



## debodun (Jul 23, 2021)

I wore these a few times and the sole just peeled off. I tried gluing with various adhesives even bathroom caulk, then putting rubber bands around them to hold the sole against the shoe overnight, but I'd walk a few steps and they come right off again. I took them back, but the store said they can't take back shores or underwear once they've been worn.


----------



## Knight (Jul 23, 2021)

Hard to imagine why those were not returnable.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 23, 2021)

Write to the manufacturer. Couldn't hurt.


----------



## debodun (Jul 23, 2021)

They probably don't speak English.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> They probably don't speak English.


I'm guessing you're right about that.


----------



## Jules (Jul 23, 2021)

How much did you pay for them?  If really inexpensive, it’s not worth the effort needed to write an email, which is what they count on.

If you hadn’t tried to glue them, etc, you could have taken them back and insisted that they were faulty.


----------



## Wren (Jul 23, 2021)

Surely the store should offer a refund or replacement if you have a receipt Deb, depending on how long you’ve had the shoes of course ?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 23, 2021)

I’m sure that @Gary O' can have you back on your feet by morning with some of his ShoeGoo.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 23, 2021)

And? Did you have a question?


----------



## bingo (Jul 23, 2021)

I'd  just trash em hon....no more  trying to  fix them


----------



## Skeeter (Jul 23, 2021)

bingo said:


> I'd  just trash em hon....no more  trying to  fix


----------



## Skeeter (Jul 23, 2021)

Next time use ductape


----------



## debodun (Jul 23, 2021)

I did toss them. Currently in repose in the trash bin.


----------



## bingo (Jul 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> I did toss them. Currently in repose in the trash bin.


now you  won't be  getting into  a fall with floppy  shoes..good


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> I wore these a few times and the sole just peeled off. I tried gluing with various adhesives even bathroom caulk, then putting rubber bands around them to hold the sole against the shoe overnight, but I'd walk a few steps and they come right off again. I took them back, but the store said they can't take back shores or underwear once they've been worn.
> 
> View attachment 175120


...so the rest of the story is, that you bought them in 1971.. wore them a couple of times, found them 50 years later under the cat pee drenched cardboard and thought they might do you another few wears ...am I close.... ?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> _I did toss them. Currently in repose in the trash bin._


_*“That’s* *one small step for man, one giant leap for Deb.” *
_


----------



## debodun (Jul 23, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ...so the rest of the story is, that you bought them in 1971..am I close.... ?



No it was more like 1991.


----------



## Knight (Jul 23, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ...so the rest of the story is, that you bought them in 1971.. wore them a couple of times, found them 50 years later under the cat pee drenched cardboard and thought they might do you another few wears ...am I close.... ?


Unlike her house which the shoes look a lot like, she did try to repair them.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 23, 2021)

You couldn't give them back because of all you did to them.  That's what you do after you try exchanging them first.  Then you try to fix it on your own.


----------



## bingo (Jul 23, 2021)

ps.....I enjoy  your posts and your sense of humor


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 23, 2021)

bingo said:


> ps.....I enjoy  your posts and your sense of humor


Some people are smacking their foreheads right now. 

(I like her humor too)


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> They probably don't speak English.


They speak enough English to be able to market their shoddy products in English speaking countries. Don't be fobbed off, there must be something that's the equivalent of the UK's Trading Standards Office in other countries. Make a noise, give them a hard time, threaten them with adverse publicity, don't be bullied by big corporations.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 23, 2021)

She has no case @horseless carriage, because they will say she should have left it in it's original, albeit broken, condition.  Once she fecked with them it's too bad on her.  Besides, it's not worth her effort, IMO.


----------



## Jules (Jul 23, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Besides, it's not worth her effort, IMO


As they say, pick your battles.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 23, 2021)

C'est la vie Pepper, if it's all a hassle and debodun really could do without, what we Brits call, The arse ache, (pain in the ass) then just let it be.
My own stance would be entirely different, I'm up for giving them some of the grief that they have given me, and some more besides.


----------



## Irwin (Jul 23, 2021)

That's why I buy everything from Amazon.com. If it's a shoddy product, you can find out before you get scammed.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 23, 2021)

Aaahhh Deb. How did I know this post was yours (before I actually saw who started it)?


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> I wore these a few times and the sole just peeled off. I tried gluing with various adhesives *even bathroom caulk*



*?????*



Aunt Bea said:


> I’m sure that @Gary O' can have you back on your feet by morning with some of his ShoeGoo.


Shoe Goo will do it



Evenly spread a 1/4" layer on the sole (Deb....not the pavement side)

Insert a 1/2" thick piece of ply or anything flat that'll fit in the shoe

a shoe last is best but not necessary

Use two clamps on each shoe like this (or close to it)








Clamp it tight

One on the instep

One on (in) the heel 

They'll be ready to dance in the morn


Somebody relay this to Deb
Pretty sure she still has me on eyes wide shut


----------



## win231 (Jul 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> No it was more like 1991.


"1991?"  Were shoes invented back then?

You shouldn't have thrown them away without first consulting the experts at "Antiques Roadshow."


----------



## win231 (Jul 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> They probably don't speak English.


Get a Hindu translator.


----------



## jujube (Jul 23, 2021)

Did you really buy them in 1991?  That was 30 years ago, for pete's sake.  They've probably dry-rotted by now.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> I wore these a few times and the sole just peeled off. I tried gluing with various adhesives even bathroom caulk, then putting rubber bands around them to hold the sole against the shoe overnight, but I'd walk a few steps and they come right off again. I took them back, but the store said they can't take back shores or underwear once they've been worn.
> 
> View attachment 175120


They don't even look like shoes; these look like the shoe support inserts.


----------



## Verisure (Jul 23, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I'm guessing you're right about that.


Nic-e nic-e.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 23, 2021)

jujube said:


> Did you really buy them in 1991?  That was 30 years ago, for pete's sake.  They've probably dry-rotted by now.


I think Deb is pulling our legs.  Besides, no store will allow a return anything that old (1991).  I had a heck of a time returning BRAND new shoes a month after I bought them.  I returned them because they were just too uncomfortable.  Never wore them; just walked around the bedroom and couldn't stand them.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 23, 2021)

One day, our Deb will cause some of us to have a stroke or a heart attack with her postings and she'll live til she's 105 or so (laughing her butt off).


----------



## Verisure (Jul 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> I wore these a few times and the sole just peeled off. I tried gluing with various adhesives even bathroom caulk, then putting rubber bands around them to hold the sole against the shoe overnight, but I'd walk a few steps and they come right off again. I took them back, but the store said they can't take back shores or underwear once they've been worn.
> 
> View attachment 175120


1). There is an adhesive specially produced for shoes. Did you try that?
2). Rubber bands are not good enough. You have to leave the glued shoes under weight like a pile of books for example. The keyword is "pressure".


----------



## Verisure (Jul 23, 2021)

Skeeter said:


> Next time use ductape


That's what she and Billy Joe was throwing off the Tallahatchie Bridge.


----------



## Verisure (Jul 23, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> They speak enough English to be able to market their shoddy products in English speaking countries. Don't be fobbed off, there must be something that's the equivalent of the UK's Trading Standards Office in other countries. Make a noise, give them a hard time, threaten them with adverse publicity, don't be bullied by big corporations.


Whew! That's a lot of arm-waving for a 10 bob pair of shoes.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 24, 2021)

Pepper said:


> She has no case @horseless carriage, because they will say she should have left it in it's original, albeit broken, condition.  Once she fecked with them it's too bad on her.  Besides, it's not worth her effort, IMO.


She bought them in 1991!  You can't return something like shoes bought that long ago and expect a store to do something about it.  Even if she had not messed with them most stores would not do anything after that many years.  You should always check a store's return policy before buying something if you don't intend to use the item in a few days, much less years.


----------



## Jules (Jul 24, 2021)

terry123 said:


> She bought them in 1991!


I think @Deb was joking.


----------



## debodun (Jul 24, 2021)

Yeah... can't you guys take a joke. My shoes did fall apart, though.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 24, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I think Deb is pulling our legs.  Besides, no store will allow a return anything that old (1991).  I had a heck of a time returning BRAND new shoes a month after I bought them.  I returned them because they were just too uncomfortable.  Never wore them; just walked around the bedroom and couldn't stand them.


You're probably right Pam.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 24, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> You're probably right Pam.


Pam,
I am pretty sure you are right, and I don't remember Deb leading this down the trail like this before.
What has gotten into the Deb that we know and love?? @debodun @OneEyedDiva


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 24, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Pam,
> I am pretty sure you are right, and I don't remember Deb leading this down the trail like this before.
> What has gotten into the Deb that we know and love?? @debodun


LOL, Deb is one of a kind and I do like her.  I do not hate anyone.  She makes for an interesting day.  lol


----------



## debodun (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Pecos (Jul 25, 2021)

debodun said:


>


LOL, well now we know that you have a playful little element lurking in there waiting to pounce on the unsuspecting.

Good for you!


----------



## win231 (Jul 25, 2021)

The shoes they find when they unearth a mummy in Egypt are in better shape than those.


----------

